# Need help choosing a water cooling kit for my pc



## jamoley (Sep 15, 2005)

hey i've got an ati 9600xt and an amd sempron 3000+, i really wanna use something other than fans to cool it cos its too noisy. also is there such a thing as a fanless psu. any help would be great thanks


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

You can get heat sinks without fans. I'm not sure as to the effectiveness but here they are:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_CPU_Coolers_1.html

Check out the Thermalright coolers specifically. Other manufacturers make fanless heatsinks so check them all out.


----------



## jamoley (Sep 15, 2005)

checked there already they don't really have much for socket a semprons, tho


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

my adivice for you would be to check out this website! http://dangerden.com/news.php
these guys have the most badass water cooling stuff you can find. fairly good prices for the level of pefromance you can get. Youd be best off to build your own system, its not that difficult just make sure you get all the stuff you need. You also might want to google for water cooling set ups to get a better idea of what you want performance and look wise.


----------



## Original-Tin (May 10, 2006)

If your not interested in overclocking the CPU then you could do worse than a Zalman Reserator.

I run one of these on an Athlon 64 X2 4400 it runs just cooler than the standard HSF but you've got to listen for it before you'll hear it.


----------

